# RAI Tomorrow - Questions



## Kendak

Hi:
I am getting my 12 mc dose of RAI tomorrow at 9:30 am explode. I am on 25 mg of atenolol every morning. Can atenolol be taken twice a day if needed or does it all have to be taken at once in the morning? When I had my thyroid scan, my thyroid got big and hard from that little bit of tracer, so I am sure it will be worse with the 12 mc. How much did you guys get and were your side effects bad?

Labs:
TSH 0.01
FT4 5.59
FT3 greater than 28 (so we really dont know...)


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi:
> I am getting my 12 mc dose of RAI tomorrow at 9:30 am explode. I am on 25 mg of atenolol every morning. Can atenolol be taken twice a day if needed or does it all have to be taken at once in the morning? When I had my thyroid scan, my thyroid got big and hard from that little bit of tracer, so I am sure it will be worse with the 12 mc. How much did you guys get and were your side effects bad?
> 
> Labs:
> TSH 0.01
> FT4 5.59
> FT3 greater than 28 (so we really dont know...)


Hi......................boy! Hey; good luck tomorrow. Only a doctor can answer your question about the Atenolol. Please call and ask.

My RAI was so so long ago, I cannot remember what the radiation dose was.

Please let us hear from you afterwards.


----------



## Tosca

You need to clear it with your doctor to take more atenolol, but it is probably possible. When I have been cleared to take as much as 3 25 mg pills per day, but that was only when I was extremely hyper and tachycardic. Check with your doctor asap.

Good luck tomorrow! My RAI is next week, so I'm very interested to hear how you're doing.


----------



## midgetmaid

I had a dose of 26.9 and had no side effects, although I felt so horrible already I might not have noticed if it was worse.

Renee


----------



## Kendak

Hi Guys!

Well I had my RAI, (12.4 millecuries) yesterday at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester. (I only live 13 miles away). I was taken into a room and the nuclear medicine doctor (and 3 interns) discussed the precautions. I was then taken to a different room and given my "atomic cocktail".

It has been a full 24 hours now and I do not feel any different than I did before I was given the RAI. My doctor said to not confuse side effects of RAI for cancer with side effects of RAI for hyperthyroidism or Graves.

I will continue to post if I experience anything from this. Oh, and by the way, the 12.4 mci dose is very small and I have to take precautions for only 2 days. Whooo-Hooo! arty0045:


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Well I had my RAI, (12.4 millecuries) yesterday at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester. (I only live 13 miles away). I was taken into a room and the nuclear medicine doctor (and 3 interns) discussed the precautions. I was then taken to a different room and given my "atomic cocktail".
> 
> It has been a full 24 hours now and I do not feel any different than I did before I was given the RAI. My doctor said to not confuse side effects of RAI for cancer with side effects of RAI for hyperthyroidism or Graves.
> 
> I will continue to post if I experience anything from this. Oh, and by the way, the 12.4 mci dose is very small and I have to take precautions for only 2 days. Whooo-Hooo! arty0045:


So great to hear from you! I am very glad that you are not having ill effects! Will this be the only treatment (RAI) as far as you know? I hope so!

Thank you for checking in. I and others have been wondering how you are doing.


----------



## lavender

So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Kendak

The rest of Day 1, I felt normal, maybe a little tingling in the thyroid area, and I drank tons of water. Day 2 normal and tons of water again, Day 3 normal but my thyroid got real firm. Today is day 4 and when I got up this morning, it seemed like I was much less shaky and actually felt better. I am not sure how long it takes to feel better but I sure seem to! Anyone else seem to feel better soon after RAI?

I will continue to post as the days and weeks go on. I sure hope this continues! hugs4


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> The rest of Day 1, I felt normal, maybe a little tingling in the thyroid area, and I drank tons of water. Day 2 normal and tons of water again, Day 3 normal but my thyroid got real firm. Today is day 4 and when I got up this morning, it seemed like I was much less shaky and actually felt better. I am not sure how long it takes to feel better but I sure seem to! Anyone else seem to feel better soon after RAI?
> 
> I will continue to post as the days and weeks go on. I sure hope this continues! hugs4


Oh, we all hope this continues for you. Hubba, hubba!! Stay strong and get on that healing pathway.

We are here for you with that as well.


----------



## Kendak

Well, it's one week post RAI, and feeling better already. I am MUCH less shaky in the mornings, although my sleeping was worse last night, 3 hrs that's it! My endo said I would feel worse before I feel better....I hope not.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Well, it's one week post RAI, and feeling better already. I am MUCH less shaky in the mornings, although my sleeping was worse last night, 3 hrs that's it! My endo said I would feel worse before I feel better....I hope not.


I hope not either but you could so be prepared for it. When do you go in for labs?


----------



## Kendak

I go in for labs on March 7. So about 5 1/2 weeks after. They said to call if I think I'm going hypo sooner. How long did it take you guys' goiter to go down or totally away?


----------



## Tosca

Kendak, it's good to see that you're doing so well! I'm just in Day 1 of my RAI, so I'm following your progress to see what to expect.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> I go in for labs on March 7. So about 5 1/2 weeks after. They said to call if I think I'm going hypo sooner. How long did it take you guys' goiter to go down or totally away?


I hope some can give you and idea. I had to have RAI 3 times. It did not want to die. So, I kind of lost track. LOL!

Glad to hear you are doing so well.


----------



## Kendak

Hi Everyone:

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks post RAI. On last Sunday (SuperBowl) was my worst day post RAI. I woke up feeling terrible and kind of short of breath all day. I have been feeling good this past week though, I hope it continues. My goiter is now small on both sides and is going down more each week. Not sure if it is related, but I seem to be getting some short, quick hand joint pains. Weird. Good luck to all who had RAI, and I hope it goes as well as mine has been! I will keep posting as I go.


----------



## Guest

Kendak said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Well I had my RAI, (12.4 millecuries) yesterday at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester. (I only live 13 miles away). I was taken into a room and the nuclear medicine doctor (and 3 interns) discussed the precautions. I was then taken to a different room and given my "atomic cocktail".
> 
> It has been a full 24 hours now and I do not feel any different than I did before I was given the RAI. My doctor said to not confuse side effects of RAI for cancer with side effects of RAI for hyperthyroidism or Graves.
> 
> I will continue to post if I experience anything from this. Oh, and by the way, the 12.4 mci dose is very small and I have to take precautions for only 2 days. Whooo-Hooo! arty0045:


Glad to hear it went well. I'll probably be having an RAI next month or so. I was wondering if you could clarify your statement about the difference between RAI for cancer and for hyper/Graves (I had a TT due to Papilary Carcinoma).


----------



## Andros

midgetmaid said:


> I had a dose of 26.9 and had no side effects, although I felt so horrible already I might not have noticed if it was worse.
> 
> Renee


Boy; if we all don't know that feeling! Right? Truer words were never said. I was so sick w/Graves' I never noticed menopause. I kid you not!


----------



## Kendak

Lance-
The difference between tyroid cancer and graves hyperthyroidism. Much higher dose for cancer vs graves and therefore worse side effects. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Well I had my RAI, (12.4 millecuries) yesterday at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester. (I only live 13 miles away). I was taken into a room and the nuclear medicine doctor (and 3 interns) discussed the precautions. I was then taken to a different room and given my "atomic cocktail".
> 
> It has been a full 24 hours now and I do not feel any different than I did before I was given the RAI. My doctor said to not confuse side effects of RAI for cancer with side effects of RAI for hyperthyroidism or Graves.
> 
> I will continue to post if I experience anything from this. Oh, and by the way, the 12.4 mci dose is very small and I have to take precautions for only 2 days. Whooo-Hooo! arty0045:


I am so glad this is behind you and it is unlikely that you will feel any side-effects.

This is wonderful news. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Guest

Kendak said:


> Lance-
> The difference between tyroid cancer and graves hyperthyroidism. Much higher dose for cancer vs graves and therefore worse side effects. Hope this helps.


LOL, I was afraid you were going to say that!:anim_20:

Just one more pleasantry to look forward to, then, as I had cancer glow


----------



## Andros

lance said:


> LOL, I was afraid you were going to say that!:anim_20:
> 
> Just one more pleasantry to look forward to, then, as I had cancer glow


It won't be bad mainly because you had your thyroid removed. The purpose of the RAI and I am sure you know this is to kill off any remnants as thyroid tissue can and does grow back.

Since there is not much thyroid tissue to kill off, you won't be dumping (or at least I think not) and THAT is the worst side-effect. I remember not at all fondly.


----------



## Kendak

Hi Guys!
Well, it's 3 weeks after RAI, and I am feeling good. I am starting to sleep better at night, and if I do wake up, I can fall back asleep, Yipee!! The really weird thing is very vivid dreams, has this anything to do with the thyroid or RAI? Tosca- How are you doing?


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi Guys!
> Well, it's 3 weeks after RAI, and I am feeling good. I am starting to sleep better at night, and if I do wake up, I can fall back asleep, Yipee!! The really weird thing is very vivid dreams, has this anything to do with the thyroid or RAI? Tosca- How are you doing?


Yes; I remember the dreams. Prior, I was not dreaming at all!! This is a sign of things returning to normal!!

So good to hear from you and very glad to here you are feeling so well.

When do you do labs? Are you on thyroxine replacement yet?


----------



## Kendak

Andros-
I have my first labs post RAI on March 7th. So about 2 weeks from now. I will be curious to see where I'm at. These dreams are terrible, they are not good ones at all. I never used to dream either. I have read the bad dreams can be hypo. Could I be getting close to hypo already?


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Andros-
> I have my first labs post RAI on March 7th. So about 2 weeks from now. I will be curious to see where I'm at. These dreams are terrible, they are not good ones at all. I never used to dream either. I have read the bad dreams can be hypo. Could I be getting close to hypo already?


Well, you have a lot of dreams to catch up on. I am sorry they are terrible but that will ease up. You will see!

Will be very very anxious to see your labs and ranges when you get them.


----------



## Kendak

Hi All-
Well, today is 4 weeks post RAI, and I am doing great! One wierd thing though, I have had a stiff neck for the past few days. Has anyone got a stiff neck (in the bone area) after RAI? I get my first blood draw in 1 week. Will post my results when I get them!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi All-
> Well, today is 4 weeks post RAI, and I am doing great! One wierd thing though, I have had a stiff neck for the past few days. Has anyone got a stiff neck (in the bone area) after RAI? I get my first blood draw in 1 week. Will post my results when I get them!


So good to hear from you!! I think I "do" remember that re a stiff neck! Others will be along to chime in on that oner!!

You sound great and we cannot wait to see your lab results and ranges if you so desire.


----------

